# Anyone have any use for Sour Oranges?



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Have an orange tree but turned out to be Sour Orange type. Supposed to be excellent for marmalaid but I don't do that. Free to any one who may have use for them. Just now started to turn from green. Can reach me on my cell (281) 381-9885. Thanks, Oscar.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

My cousin from south GA makes pies out of wild oranges, which are very sour. Kinda like a lemon pie. Talk about good!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Before my uncle took his down , they would just pick them and put them in a bowl in the house for the smell

It would make the whole house smell great

Maybe you can make orange oil out of them for the ants
J/K....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sour-Orange YucatÃ¡n Chicken

No Churn Bitter Orange Ice Cream

Sour Orange Mojo

Bitter Orange Marinade

Sour Orange Pie


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Might work well in Juicer instead of lemon..Just a Thought


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Sour-Orange YucatÃ¡n Chicken
> 
> No Churn Bitter Orange Ice Cream
> 
> ...


thanks w_r_ranch. I'm going to give these recipes a try. My bitter orange tree is full with fruit.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Quarter them and run through your dispose all to keep it clean


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sour Oranges*

I'm off Beltway 8 and old hwy 90 on the East side of Houston. Just inside the beltway off C.E. King parkway. Looking at the tree there are around 50-70 oranges. From light green to a yellow in color. Not quite orange just yet. Tree is to big to dig out but welcom to the organges if anyone can use them.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Is this the first year you have had oranges? I tested one of mine last night and it is not ready yet.. Just now starting to turn and about 30 days away until they are ready to pick. We usually hold off until mid to late December and if they are not soft when you squeeze them, they stay on the tree sometimes until January.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sour Oranges*

No, This is about the 3rd year it puts out those bitter jewels. I planted fruit trees so I could enjoy the fruits of my labor before I bit the dust but seems I'll be going down with puckered up lips, lol. I have only used the citrius food from Lowe's but someone had suggested some crushed shell or rock or something like that from Lowe's as well. I'll ck it out. I plan to prun the tree which is about 15 ft before spring after all the fruit is removed. Hopefull next year they will be better, if not then its orange juice marinade for chichen and what not.


----------



## livetofish (May 22, 2004)

Essential for Maya cooking. Awesome marinade. Here is a sampleCochinita Pibil

Most pibil recipes need the sour orange.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Same thing happened to me as I planted a tangerine tree and it died back and the result was the root stalk came back. I gave the fruit to a friend who made orange marmalade out of it. I was thinking of grafting other citrus onto the tree but like everything else it is on my list but not that high a priority.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> Same thing happened to me as I planted a tangerine tree and it died back and the result was the root stalk came back. I gave the fruit to a friend who made orange marmalade out of it.* I was thinking of grafting other citrus onto the tree *but like everything else it is on my list but not that high a priority.


i've tried grafting 2 years now (peach & citrus) .. not one came thru
will try again this spring


----------

